#   >   Goblin_Gaga >   >  .

## Goblin_Gaga

.       .    ,        .    -    .       -    ,    ,   .     " ".     ,  ,     , -  ,   .      -    -.           . 

    .   ,    .  " "      ,   ,   .           ,           ,     .   ,      ,    -,      -. 

  .           ,    .       .         .               ,      .

    -  ,           .   .     -  .   .         ,   .         ,           .

" ".  ,        .   ,     .  ,    ,    .         . 

          .           .      ,    .         .  .      ,   ,  ,      .    .

----------


## CrazyBuh

,    ,          .    ,              - -   ,  ,    : "  Who?". :Lupa:  
"    -  !" :Silly:

----------


## Goblin_Gaga

> _  CrazyBuh_ 
> * ,   *


        "  "  " "  " ".        -         :Smilie:

----------

